
Killer robots and a revolution in warfare - gibsonf1
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/LM674603.htm
======
vlod
I hate that we are building more and more robots that kill people.

I get a feeling that we are getting away from he nastiness of war (the risks
of losing your own soldiers) and are _more_ likely to be aggressive when all
you got on the line are some terminator/robocop type droids to lose.

Implement the 3 laws of robotics now!

